# Pink Sheets



## AussieBoy (11 September 2012)

I've heard of something in the U.S. called "Pink Sheets".  Does anyone know much about it (I think they are an OTC market)?


----------



## cynic (12 September 2012)

Prior to viewing this thread I'd not encountered this expression.

According to "Investopedia" :



> Definition of 'Pink Sheets'
> A daily publication compiled by the National Quotation Bureau with bid and ask prices of over-the-counter (OTC) stocks, including the market makers who trade them. Unlike companies on a stock exchange, companies quoted on the pink sheets system do not need to meet minimum requirements or file with the SEC. Pink sheets also refers to OTC trading...
> 
> ...Investopedia explains 'Pink Sheets'
> ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 September 2012)

AussieBoy said:


> I've heard of something in the U.S. called "Pink Sheets".  Does anyone know much about it (I think they are an OTC market)?




richard joyson (mr charts) over at trade2win.com uses time/sales and pink sheets if memory serves correctly, he used to run  a thread which had his stratgies, seemed simple and effective enough.....a lot of pros with time and sales trading small stocks on break-outs day trades...penny stocks

also look up Naz


----------



## aliceconer (12 October 2012)

A daily publication compiled by the National Quotation Bureau with bid and ask prices of over-the-counter (OTC) stocks, including the market makers who trade them. Unlike companies on a stock exchange, companies quoted on the pink sheets system do not need to meet minimum requirements or file with the SEC. Pink sheets also refers to OTC trading.


----------

